# Speedometer off



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

Speedometer seems to be off by about 5 to 7 mph,Just purchased this car so I dont know if the previous owner had gotten different gears.I do know that they have aftermarket 17"s. Did the factory ones come with 18"s?Any help with this situation would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

All of these cars are set 2 mph high, but not 7. Interesting.:confused


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

17" are stock, 18" optional-
what year is the car? man or auto?
what size tire? 
any tread left on the tire?
how are you determining how much the speedometer is off?


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

Ninjured said:


> 17" are stock, 18" optional-
> what year is the car? man or auto?
> what size tire?
> any tread left on the tire?
> how are you determining how much the speedometer is off?



2004 manual dont know the size tire,plenty of tread left,i was following someone two different times both times were with different vehicles a for sho and a gtp


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Use a GPS and see for sure how much it is off. Could use one of those radar things sitting next to the road but who knows if those are accurate.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Ya, use a GPS
look on the side of the tire, you should see some numbers like 245/45R17...
might as well get the brand and model tire too...


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

When I use my GPS it is 1 MPH slower than my speedo so I am only off by 1 mph.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

yeh they come one or two high from the factory. Gives you a little lee-weigh.


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks guys never thought about using the gps,much appreciated.


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

My 2004 was off about that much. I corrected it in the PCM. I know many people say it can't be, but it was.


----------

